# 275* vs 225* spareribs. Anyone?



## keny (Jul 31, 2012)

I've always done them around 220*-240*, and done some sort of variation of the 3-2-1 deal, and have had pretty good luck, but I saw that Johnny Trigg said he does his at 275*. I'm sure lots of you have done this, so I just wondered about cooking time, wrapping or not, if so,  how long, etc. etc...Please fill me in on this if you think it's better than lower temp, and if so, why? I am hoping to compete a little more often, so if this is a good method, I will try it at home. Thank you all for your time!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 31, 2012)

There was a good discussion on this just recently:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123332/no-more-225-im-a-convert


----------



## jarjarchef (Jul 31, 2012)

I am curious to see what the experts have to say about this.

I personally get better results on my smokes with a 250-275 range. I find it breaks down better and I like a bit of a bark. The crunch of the sugar heavy rub on the outside with tender moist meat on the inside..... I usually don't wrap mine, but I am going to try some of the methods here and give it a shot.


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jul 31, 2012)

I know many who cook ribs at 275 but we like more smoke flavor so we use a lower temperature.

I use 180 pit temp for 2 hours and than 215 until ribs are finished.  You can see the nice bite through we usually get.













IMG_4780.jpg



__ savannahsmoker
__ Jul 31, 2012


----------



## keny (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry-I should've searched more...the kids were yelling at me...I haven't been on here for a while...but lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## ribwizzard (Aug 2, 2012)

between 275 to 300 is where I do them;


----------



## keny (Aug 3, 2012)

Ribwizzard, if you don't mind me askin, how long do you cook them? Do you wrap them? If so, how long? What's your overall procedure?


----------



## ribwizzard (Aug 6, 2012)

Depends on the smoker , but usually takes about 2 hours for me to be ready to wrap. When they look done and just start to pull up on the bone slightly and have just a little crispy going on at the edges, Ill wrap them for one hour.  While they are wrapped , ill let the smoker slowly go up to 310 or so. When I unwrap them , i dust them with a little more rub and just leave them on long enough to dry them out slightly and get them glazed over , maybe 40 minutes or so.


----------



## keny (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool! Thanks! I'll have to give this a try sometime!


----------

